# The Pros outweigh the Cons right?



## thegabibee (Aug 14, 2011)

I've been talking to my mom as I read more and more and I get advice from you guys and while I'm sitting here yabbering on about how you have to have a solid wheel and no lose threads so their feet don't get hurt and it's better to have a bowl than a water bottle so they don't hurt their neck or chip their teeth and how they need 12 hours of light and the temperature can't go below 72 degrees or they'll get really sick and all this. I don't want my mom to be turned off of the idea of me having a hedgehog because they're a lot of work. I know they are and I'm fully ready to take on that responsibility. 
But I am 15 and unless my mom says yes I can't get a hedgie and I really really do want one, I have for about a year.
At the moment she's down with it, but I would like to have good things to tell her instead of all the dangers.
So I just wanted to talk to you wonderful people at HHC and find out what you guys think? 
What are the greatest things about your hedgies that make you just downright ecstatic to do all the things you do for them?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

All of those Cons are Pros as well it teaches you to really care for another life and how it will depend on you and develops a structure and routine to work around with your hedgehog. It is always those priceless moments they have and how they can always brighten your day they are expensive little critter this is true but the value you get out of all they do is beyond words to describe.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

It's true that there is a lot of hard work but they are such a joy too  Some of the things that make it worth it for me:

Being lucky enough to hear sweet chirps from both of my hedgies when I hold them

The great feeling when my hedgie Sandra trustingly walks into my hands on her own.

How peaceful they make me feel when I'm holding them at night

The funny antics they do on the daily-rearranging cages, doing things that seem impossible lol

Getting to see the elaborate ways they are able to unfold blankets and rearrange them with no thumbs

Getting to see them run on their wheel

How cute their little food crunches sound

How my hedgie Sandra will come out and wait on me

How my hedgie Loken makes such an effort to keep his cage immaculate lol

A lot of things are specific to mine and some peoples hedgies won' t let them do these things or experience them. I can honestly say though if they didn't do any of what I mentioned and were grumpy 24/7 I would still think it was worth it, there is something very magical about them because even a grumpy hedgie that won't let you see, touch or interact with them have a way of making you smile


----------



## thegabibee (Aug 14, 2011)

I love reading about you're hedgies and how much you absolutely adore them.
Makes me oh so excited to get mine and experience all this!
You guys are great!


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

Moments like this make it aaaaallll worth it for me: 




I found that yes, hedgehogs are a lot of work, especially initially. The first month or so, when I was getting used to having this extra bunch of things to do in the evening, when I was still figuring out normal and not normal hedgehog behaviour, when playtime mostly meant huffing ball-up time, and when Misha was quilling and had mites and an infection, that wasn't easy. But honestly, I'm now going into my third month of owning a hedgie and he's now an easy part of my routine. I got used to it all and all the initial set-up work is done and I feel like I have thing hedgehog ownership thing down :lol:

It is so SO rewarding when your little huffy ball of quills starts showing trust. Their yawning is hilarious and the cutest thing I've ever seen. When they stretch, which Misha does a lot when I first take him out, it's hard not to crack up at how LONG his whole body becomes. When they sleep on you it's the best...

My boyfriend got me Misha as a birthday gift (I had wanted a hedgehog for a long time and had done a lot of research)... but apparently he was pretty ambivalent about it. He didn't NOT want one, but he didn't super want one either. But when the breeder brought the hedgehog over and my bf first held him in his hands... well, love at first sight :lol: They're really wonderful, unique, delightful pets.


----------

